# Wait for Express Entry?



## priyanshu512 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi all,
I was wondering if there is any advantage to waiting for express entry to start in 2015. From what I have read, it seems like they will process applications within 6 months. 

Any drawbacks?

thanks.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There has to be an employer who is interested in you. As opposed to the current Federal Skilled Worker visa, where only you have to qualify, you don't need a job offer.
If you qualify for FSW, I wouldn't waste my time on waiting for something that may never come.


----------



## priyanshu512 (Apr 29, 2014)

I didn't realize that with express entry there is no provision to get a PR without an employer offering you a job. I guess they are hoping that employers are willing to wait the 6 months that it'll take the PR to get processed. I guess I'll apply now. 

Anybody have an idea how long its taking CIC to process applications now?

Thanks.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That depends on the country:
Processing times for federal skilled worker applications
22 months for India. :-(


----------



## priyanshu512 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow! I'm currently in the US and so based on the website, it'll take the New York office over 2 years to process the visa. How do they expect to stay competitive with those kinds of timelines. 

One of my friends applied for the FSW program last year and got his in about 6 months...I remember he said that his case was unusually fast. I just realize how fast his went.


----------



## Neonfish (Aug 19, 2014)

priyanshu512 said:


> Wow! I'm currently in the US and so based on the website, it'll take the New York office over 2 years to process the visa. How do they expect to stay competitive with those kinds of timelines.
> 
> One of my friends applied for the FSW program last year and got his in about 6 months...I remember he said that his case was unusually fast. I just realize how fast his went.


Well, they don't really need to be competitive because Canada and Australia are the only two major countries still welcoming people with open arms. 

This friend that you mention, could you tell me what country he was from and the occupation he applied under?


----------



## priyanshu512 (Apr 29, 2014)

Neonfish said:


> Well, they don't really need to be competitive because Canada and Australia are the only two major countries still welcoming people with open arms.
> 
> This friend that you mention, could you tell me what country he was from and the occupation he applied under?


Good point. The time difference between Canada and Australia is pretty big though. 6 months for Australia vs 2+ years for Canada. 

My friend is a Mexican national but lived in the US. I believe he is a mechanical engineering with several years of experience.


----------



## vyomverma (Jul 10, 2014)

EVHB said:


> There has to be an employer who is interested in you. As opposed to the current Federal Skilled Worker visa, where only you have to qualify, you don't need a job offer.
> If you qualify for FSW, I wouldn't waste my time on waiting for something that may never come.


It isn't compulsory to have a job offer in hand for express entry. Initially, I too had same doubt which was later cleared by the moderator of this forum


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can always express your interest, but that doesn't mean you will be granted a Permanent Resident card



> Candidates will be ranked against others in the pool. Only the highest-ranked candidates (those deemed to have the best chances for economic success), and those with qualifying offers of arranged employment or provincial/territorial nominations, will be invited to apply for permanent residence.
> 
> If a candidate does not already have a valid job offer from a Canadian employer or a provincial/territorial nomination, he or she must register with the Government of Canada's Job Bank which will connect him or her with eligible Canadian employers.


Express Entry
Maybe I understand this in a wrong way?


----------



## vyomverma (Jul 10, 2014)

I also had same apprehensions about this....and I posted it in this forum...here's the link to the thread

www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/514537-express-entry.html


----------



## Neonfish (Aug 19, 2014)

So this abegs the questions once again, as someone with a post graduate degree and a good amount of experience looking to migrate to Canada is it better to apply under the current FSWP or wait for Express Entry in Jan 2015?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Step 1 of express entry:

"Potential candidates will complete an online Express Entry profile where they will provide information about their skills, work experience, language ability, education, and other details. Those who meet the criteria of one of the federal economic immigration programs subject to Express Entry will be placed in a pool of candidates."

Candidates will be ranked against others in the pool. 

*This means that you are in competition with every other applicant in your field*

Only the highest-ranked candidates (those deemed to have the best chances for economic success), and those with qualifying offers of arranged employment or provincial/territorial nominations, will be invited to apply for permanent residence.

*In the above paragraph, they are not saying how many from the pool (without job offers) will be invited*

If a candidate does not already have a valid job offer from a Canadian employer or a provincial/territorial nomination, he or she must register with the Government of Canada's Job Bank which will connect him or her with eligible Canadian employers.

*Given the tightening of LMIA/LMO regulations and increased costs, i would expect the number of companies recruiting from abroad will drop.*

Where applicable, employers will be required to obtain a Labour Market Impact Assessment from Employment and Social Development Canada. There will be no fee for Labour Market Impact Assessments for permanent residence applications under the Express Entry system. 

Completing an online Express Entry profile does not guarantee that a candidate will receive an Invitation to Apply for permanent residence. *No guarantees*


----------



## vyomverma (Jul 10, 2014)

So, if we take into consideration the current PR process through fswp does that guarantee permanent residency??


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you qualify through the current FSW proces, and the visa is granted to you, before you are guaranteed your PR you must immigrate to Canada within a certain time period. This landing will give you your Permanent Resident status for 5 years.
You can renew your PR status if you can prove that you have been physically present in Canada for a minimum of 730 days within the past five (5) years. If you apply for renewal of PR status after July 2015, you have to prove 4 years out of 6 (because of lot of immigrants seem to use their PR status as a kind of travel visa and don't choose Canada as their main residency).


----------



## dheeraj_gupta (Aug 25, 2014)

Well as per my knowledge, lot of my known have got it in a year too from India. So not sure of time taken in the whole process


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Dear All,

I have a question regarding the Job Bank profile. One of the sections that are required to be filled is the ‘Experience & Skills’ section. My question is, is this section for Canadian work experience only? 
The ‘Experience & Skills’ section does not have a country entry where the profile owner can identify the country where each job was held. Moreover, in each job entry the job title should be selected from the NOC titles. Thus, in case of individuals with no Canadian experience, how should they enter the job title in case that it differs from the NOC titles? Should they select the equivalent title?

Thanks for your reply in advance.

Sincerely,
Sally


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sselim said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a question regarding the Job Bank profile. One of the sections that are required to be filled is the ‘Experience & Skills’ section. My question is, is this section for Canadian work experience only?
> The ‘Experience & Skills’ section does not have a country entry where the profile owner can identify the country where each job was held. Moreover, in each job entry the job title should be selected from the NOC titles. Thus, in case of individuals with no Canadian experience, how should they enter the job title in case that it differs from the NOC titles? Should they select the equivalent title?
> ...



How many threads do you need to post this in?


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't see the problem in posting a question in several forums as long as my question related to the nature of those forums.
Additionally, some forums are active and some aren't. So again, if I am not violating any rules or offending anyone then there is no problem.

You don't need to be rude about it!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sselim said:


> I don't see the problem in posting a question in several forums as long as my question related to the nature of those forums.
> Additionally, some forums are active and some aren't. So again, if I am not violating any rules or offending anyone then there is no problem.
> 
> You don't need to be rude about it!


Looking through your posts it seems that you are a serial multiposter. Posting multiple identical posts in different threads is not acceptable.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

My assessment score is 309, my age is 40+.
IELTS score :
R:6.5
W:7
S:7
L:7.5

Can i apply for? although I know currently Canada is asking for score more than 700?


Looking for yours expert suggestions


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi 

I have recently registered with a consultant for Express entry. I have almost 8 years of experience but not been working for past 5 years. Do I have chances for selection in the pool. Do I still get the PR even though I don't get a job offer. Please respond. Thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

DreamAusCan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently registered with a consultant for Express entry. I have almost 8 years of experience but not been working for past 5 years. Do I have chances for selection in the pool. Do I still get the PR even though I don't get a job offer. Please respond. Thanks.


Have you consulted the CIC website? They can tell you _exactly_ what you need to know about how to see if you are eligible for Express Entry, how to apply etc.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

When an employer sees a 5 year gap in your resume, the chances are little (to none) to get a job offer.


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok but will I still get the PR eventhough I don't have a job offer?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

DreamAusCan said:


> Ok but will I still get the PR even though I don't have a job offer?


Most likely _not_, even if you were to meet the minimum cut off for a draw.

You will be competing with everyone else who _doesn't_ have a job offer or provincial nomination, and the ITA are only given to applicants with the highest ranking scores... i.e. CIC starts with people who have job offers & provincial nominations first and offers them ITA. They then they take the remaining ITA and start with the highest ranked applicants without a job offer and offer them an ITA until all of the ITA have been distributed... everyone who made the cut-off but did not receive an ITA are returned to the pool to wait and see if they qualify for the next round.

If you are returned to the pool because you didn't receive an ITA and make the cut off again for the next draw, the same process applies... people with job offers and provincial nominations receive the ITA first and then the remaining ITA are offered out to people with the highest ranking scores until all of the ITA have been distributed. Again, everyone who made the cut-off but did not receive an ITA are returned to the pool to wait and see if they qualify for the next round.

Your profile is valid for 12 months, after which you have to re-apply if you haven't received an ITA and the process continues (waiting to qualify for a draw and then hope that your ranking score is high enough to receive an ITA). The CIC doesn't care if you've not made the cut-off for any draw for the year that your profile is in the pool and you have had to re-apply to go back into the pool. They may offer you suggestions on how to increase your ranking score, but beyond that they are not obliged to take your application just because you've been in the pool for a long time.


----------



## ahmadTheLast (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I am interested in applying for Express entry for Canada. Can anyone please guide me through the steps or may be any link where to start from ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ahmadTheLast said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am interested in applying for Express entry for Canada. Can anyone please guide me through the steps or may be any link where to start from ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Why should we guide you through the process? If you are interested in applying then it is up to you to do the research on how to go about it, starting with the GoC website. And if you need a link have you never heard of Google?

Take some responsibility for yourself and stop expecting others to do things for you.


----------

